# Happy Sankranti / Pongal!



## Gigacore (Jan 14, 2008)

*www.tamilnation.org/images/culture/pongal4.GIF



*Happy Sankranti / Pongal guys!*


----------



## digitizen (Jan 14, 2008)

oh yea iniya pongal thina nal vazhtukal .


----------



## gigyaster (Jan 14, 2008)

Its Bihu here in Assam. Anyways Happy Sankranti/Pongal to you all.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ae Dhil De Dhil De Re Bhaiyya... Us Patang Ko Dhil De Jaise Hi Masti Mein Aaye 
Are Jaise Hi Masti Mein Aaye Us Patang Ko Dhil De ....Dhil De Dhil De Re Bhaiyya 

Happy makar sankranti


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 14, 2008)

Inniya Pongal dhina nal vazhtukal!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ellarigu Sankranthi habbada shubhashayagalu...

Happy sankranthi


----------



## RCuber (Jan 15, 2008)

Sankranthi habbada hardika shubhashayagalu


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

happy pongal..


----------



## satyamy (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy Happy Happy 
......
Sankranti / Pongal
......
To all of you


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 15, 2008)

Sankranthi habbada hardika shubhashayagalu *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 15, 2008)

_*HAPPY BIHU HERE IN ASSAM*_

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i1510339_bihu2.jpg


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy sankranti to all


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy sankranti to all frenzz. njoy !!


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy Pongal to all.

Tilgul ghya god god bola,
Makar Sankrantichya hardik shubheccha


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy Sankrant & Pongal


----------



## blueshift (Jan 15, 2008)

*संक्रन्तिच्या हार्दिक शुभेच्छा*

आपली मैत्री पतंग आणि असारी सारखी आहे कारण तू माज्या पासून दूर आहेस जसा पतंग असारी पासून असतो तसा पतंग दूर आनादत उड़त असतो आणि असारी जमिनीवर असते तसाच तू सुध्दा प्रगतिच्या आणि उतकर्शाच्या अकशत भरारी घे पण आप्ल्यत असलेल्या प्रेमाच्या दोर्यास तुटू देऊ नकोस
तुला व तुज्या परिवारास संक्रन्तिच्या हार्दिक शुभेच्छा


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy Makar Sankranti to all


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy pongal to one and all....

*www.teluguone.com/greetings/pongal/pongal1.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here(kerala) there is no festival;there are poojas held in temples;but Makara Sankranthi is famous in kerala for sabarimala temple utsavam and Makara Deepam(the light which is seen in sky in Sabarimala).
 Lord Ayyappan of Vellala? origin(arguably!!) is most visited by tamils,karnataka,andhra peoples and keralites are low in visit 

Happy Makara Sankranthi to All! 

Is that pongal is celebrated in all other southern states  TN,karnataka,andhra?here in kerala,no pongal!may be some pattars(tamil brahmins) will celebrate


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy Makar Sankranti everyone


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy Sankranti to all...

some pictures from the heart of Ganga Sagar Mela 

*img182.imageshack.us/img182/4954/normalgangasagar132zw7.jpg

*img186.imageshack.us/img186/9845/normalgangasagar134uo6.jpg

*img186.imageshack.us/img186/9715/normalgangasagar135st7.jpg

*img89.imageshack.us/img89/171/normalgangasagar125md3.jpg

I would try to keep the album up to date as we click more


----------

